# Guest Certificate - Not able to change name if someone else in party arrives early. Is it legal to charge TWICE?



## Jesse6283 (Aug 5, 2021)

I am really annoyed with Worldmark. I paid $99 for a guest certificate and the Husband ended up arriving at 4PM and the wife's flight was delayed and was arriving at 11 PM. I called in and after speaking with reservations and owner care, they would not allow me to change to the Husband's name and I had to pay ANOTHER $99! Is it legal for them to do this? If I purchase a guest certificate am I not entitled to put the name of the guest I want on it? I also think that Worldmark should work with owners in situations like this, it seems very unfair. I know that most owners are not happy with the new guest certificate structure, I wonder if there is any way to dispute the new guest certificate fees?


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 5, 2021)

That is really unfair.  I have not had a lot of luck with owner care about the few things I've contacted them about.  However, so far the most helpful person has been at this email address:  Lily.Risner@wyn.com.  Give her a try ~


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 5, 2021)

If there are any changes to a Reservation - name change, add a day, drop a day, etc. The GC is voided and a new one has to be used or a new Guest Fee paid. WM Folks have been complaining about this since the GC's were instituted. The WM BOD has turned off their Hearing Aides on this issue and do not care.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 5, 2021)

Wyndham has been doing it that way for years.  The guest certificate is non refundable and non changeable.  You can cancel it and go back to the owners but if you want another name they will charge you for another guest certificate.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> If there are any changes to a Reservation - name change, add a day, drop a day, etc. The GC is voided and a new one has to be used or a new Guest Fee paid. WM Folks have been complaining about this since the GC's were instituted. The WM BOD has turned off their Hearing Aides on this issue and do not care.



If you do it over the phone and keep the same name on the GC, they will let you add days or shift a reservation without charging.  Did it just the other day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2021)

Wyndham taking over WorldMark and Shell means additional fees.  So far Shell doesn't have fees like that, but you know Wyndham wants that $99.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 5, 2021)

Seems like you’d want to list “Bob and Mary Smith”


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Aug 6, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Wyndham has been doing it that way for years.  The guest certificate is non refundable and non changeable.  You can cancel it and go back to the owners but if you want another name they will charge you for another guest certificate.


With Worldmark, can I (as the owner), change it back from the guest's name to my own name without paying another $99 (assuming I am out of free guest certificates of course)? 

I was under the impression it was another $99 to do that, so that's one more reason I always wait until the last minute to put a guest's name on a reservation.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 6, 2021)

You can change it back to an Owner's name without a GC.


----------



## Jesse6283 (Aug 16, 2021)

Breezy52 said:


> That is really unfair.  I have not had a lot of luck with owner care about the few things I've contacted them about.  However, so far the most helpful person has been at this email address:  Lily.Risner@wyn.com.  Give her a try ~



 Thank you!


----------



## Jesse6283 (Aug 16, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> Seems like you’d want to list “Bob and Mary Smith”


I think this is a good idea. Technically it asks for "first name" and "Last name" -- But I think you are right @JohnPaul - If you put "John & Mary" as the First Name, I honestly do not think that the front desk would give one a hard time.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 17, 2021)

@Eric B 
Thank you for that information.
I remember reading that another WM Owner had reported that s/he could not add/change days once the guest name had been added. 
We should definitely be able to add/drop a day from the guest's reservation.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 22, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> Seems like you’d want to list “Bob and Mary Smith”


Unfortunately worldmark will only allow one name on a guest certificate. I agree it would be nice if we could put both names of the couple on it but I don't make the rules. As is often mentioned try and put the guest certificate on as late as possible in case of situations like this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2021)

I just had to pay another $99 for a name change on a WorldMark reservation.  Such bad policies under Wyndham.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 22, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Such bad policies under Wyndham.


I agree.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 23, 2021)

I did not know Wyndham or Worldmark was that strict. With Marriott's a simple  phone call to the resort telling them your guest may arrive before you.

Please let them check it.

The reservation and credit card information are still in my name.

My reservation with Marriott's are always in my name. But the Commander - in - Chief always check us into the resort or hotel.


----------

